# Tackle/bait shop recommendations near Silver spring MD



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey I'm looking for any Tackle/bait shop near Silver spring, I am not trying to go near the eastern shore.


----------



## SureFireSurf (Jul 6, 2010)

I dont know if there are any true bait shops anymore around there. You would either have to settle for Kmart/Dicks or head further out. If im wrong please let me know. Where are you wanting to fish??


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

SureFireSurf said:


> I dont know if there are any true bait shops anymore around there. You would either have to settle for Kmart/Dicks or head further out. If im wrong please let me know. Where are you wanting to fish??


Im trying to get bait for my trip to Atlantic City, but not really tring to drive far to buy bait. i wont have time to buy bait when I get to AC, due to the bus is just going straight to the boat.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

The only tackle shop that is remotely close to Silver Springs is Cheverly Sports. Juts curious where are you planning to fish?

Speaking of tackle shops, I found a new tackle shop right across the Bay Bridge. It's called Lucky's Bait and Tackle and it's on your 1st right after exiting from RT50 (before going to Matapeake or Romancoke). Their BW's are not bad (Cheverly usually has the biggest)


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

2aces said:


> Im trying to get bait for my trip to Atlantic City, but not really tring to drive far to buy bait. i wont have time to buy bait when I get to AC, due to the bus is just going straight to the boat.


We'll, make sure you get the BW's from MD because they charge $7.00 for a pack of 6 bw's in one of the more popular B&T there.


----------



## SureFireSurf (Jul 6, 2010)

or try some fishbites, might work better on the bus trip. Im heading to AC next weekend as well for a bachelor party. how much are you paying for the boat if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

If you need things like squid or mackeral, I'd try an Asian supermarket like a H-mart or something like that.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

TunaFish said:


> The only tackle shop that is remotely close to Silver Springs is Cheverly Sports. Juts curious where are you planning to fish?
> 
> Speaking of tackle shops, I found a new tackle shop right across the Bay Bridge. It's called Lucky's Bait and Tackle and it's on your 1st right after exiting from RT50 (before going to Matapeake or Romancoke). Their BW's are not bad (Cheverly usually has the biggest)


I am going on a trip for Fluke(Summer Flounder) & Black seabass in NJ. No time to stop for bait as I said the bus is going right to the boat. 



SureFireSurf said:


> or try some fishbites, might work better on the bus trip. Im heading to AC next weekend as well for a bachelor party. how much are you paying for the boat if you dont mind me asking?


I dnt know how much the boat is going for but bus ride and boat came to $120 for 10 hr trip out of AC.



AtlantaKing said:


> If you need things like squid or mackeral, I'd try an Asian supermarket like a H-mart or something like that.


Ahhh that is what im trying to get whole squid. So H-mart I will give a try. Thanks CT...


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey CT good call, checked out my local H-Mart, must say I will be shopping there for my deepdrop trips for bait for now on. I think I owe you a few :beer::beer:


----------



## odagled2004 (May 20, 2010)

+1 for Cheverly Sports. I just got some BW at $10.58 but they are some really fat ones.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

2aces said:


> Hey CT good call, checked out my local H-Mart, must say I will be shopping there for my deepdrop trips for bait for now on. I think I owe you a few :beer::beer:


Dude, any more space on that trip? Call me next time you get these things hooked up!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

AtlantaKing said:


> Dude, any more space on that trip? Call me next time you get these things hooked up!


Right, cause it might be that one weekend of the quarter where AtlantaKing isn't working...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> Right, cause it might be that one weekend of the quarter where AtlantaKing isn't working...


Hey, now, I resemble that remark!  Besides, I'm doing my duty for the American Tax-payer!


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> Dude, any more space on that trip? Call me next time you get these things hooked up!


It was limited to 10 guys and I got the call for the last spot. I will put you on speed dial for the next trip, it may be to VA or NC.


----------



## Striper_MIKE (Aug 9, 2010)

*Angler's in Annapolis*

Instead of going across the bridge to Lucky's, you could always stop a few exits before the bridge to a place on the right side of route 50 called "Angler's" ... good stop for bw's and other goodies ... if you need shrimp/squid/similar, an Asian market is a good idea ... there are many of them in different parts of Silver Spring


----------

